# FS/FF: Aquarium Equipments (driftwoods/filters/tanks)



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't konow what happen to the old post but everything are still up for sale and I have more for sale too.
All price are negotiable especially when you buy more
Feel free to pm me offers or questions 
for the quickest response text: 604-961-3824 (don't call as I never answer)

FS:
AC 50 - $15 
Fake plant - $2 (free upon purchase)
Sponge filter - $7
15 gallon tank canopy - $10 (22 1/4 ")
rock cave - $7
Two 10 gallons tanks (comes with hood/light/gravel) - $15 each or 25 for both
Dinosaurs Skull - $5


FF:
50W heater holder 
a small tower deco
gravels 

Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

updated with pictures of items


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

PMED for breeder net


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump and updated


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

just did an update
with new items picture


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

updated with new items


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump
need to clear them out


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the tank sizes?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hey Jess I am interested in the sponge filter and the rock cave....totaly love the peice of wood too....what are the measurements...disregard if they are there may have skimmed by toooo fast....I'll txt ya and perhaps we can meet at our usual place at your convienience....


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

the driftwood is about 16" long and yes we can meet at our usual spot next tue or wed if you like


----------



## azn_ka (Feb 5, 2011)

I would love to have the free gravel Im pretty new to this hobby setting up ma first tank this week!


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

bump for the day


----------

